
Jury deliberating UNIX ownership in ongoing SCO trial - terpua
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/03/jury-deliberating-unix-ownership-in-ongoing-sco-trial.ars
======
p206
Could someone explain the implications of both possible outcomes?

~~~
dminor
I believe that if they lose, they're pretty much dead, and if they win, they
can resurrect their longshot lawsuits against IBM and others.

